# JAXB schema 2 java



## vagaone (10. Aug 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn man mittels JAXB aus nem Schema Java-Klassen erstellt, sind danach alle Attribute der Klasse protected. Weiss hier zufällig jemand, ob es möglich ist, JAXB so zu konfigurieren, dass er aus den protected Attributen private Attribute macht?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Noctarius (10. Aug 2010)

Hä? Oo Formulier das bitte noch mal in 2 Sätzen. Wieso sollte Jaxb Protected in Private machen, wenn du die Classes aus dem Schema generierst? Oo


----------



## musiKk (10. Aug 2010)

Weil jeder Java-Programmierer von Anfang an eingetrichtert bekommt, Attribute private und nur über Getter/Setter verfügbar zu machen. JAXB macht aber protected und Getter/Setter. Gewundert hatte ich mich auch schon darüber, aber im Prinzip ists mir Wurscht.


----------



## Noctarius (10. Aug 2010)

Tatsache hab es mir gerade mal angesehen, kann man ma sehen, ist mir noch nie aufgefallen da die Classes automatisch per Maven gebaut werden.


----------

